# Boat Ramps Near Meldahl



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Thinking about hitting the Ohio later this week and was wondering whats the closest boat ramp open to the public near Meldahl? We normally fish out of New Richmond, but the 30 HP on the back just takes too long from New Richmond... We are willing to put in on the Ohio or Kentucky side...

If nothing closer, guess we'll work the New Richmond Area again...

Thanks for any help in advance!!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Try the ramp @ Moscow, it is a short run from there. I'm running a 40 hp so I know what you mean about the trip from NR.


----------



## UKBluecat (Apr 14, 2004)

There is a ramp at Foster on the Ky side less than a mile below the damn.


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

chilo old dam but u have to lock threw to get below dam


----------

